# Looking for nice comics



## Kitutal (Jan 24, 2012)

I can find any number of disconnected sketches of crude jokes or of gratuitous nudity and more, but right now (before I get drawn deeper into this madness) I think I would still like something with a little more substance, with a decent plot and well thought out, complex characters. I have read a bit of fantasy stuff in my time, but just lately I have been going off that too, looking more for real life based stuff with normal people dealing with normal problems. Of course this is perhaps a bit much to ask on a place like this, but surely somewhere out there...
So, basically I am looking for... is it a graphic novel, you would call it, I'm not too good with terminology, a nice book I can sit down and read one day, just with lots of pictures of cute furry characters. 
Any ideas?


----------



## Kitutal (Jan 29, 2012)

None at all? Someone out there must know of a decent furry based graphic novel with a real plot and decent characters and not just a string of jokes or sex scenes. Surely?


----------



## Zydala (Jan 30, 2012)

How 'bout webcomics? Try Lackadaisy. It's a story set in the 1920s. Sorta fantastical, but not fantasy :9

Also try Cheap Thrills - starts off slow, but it's pretty great.

also http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/111776-Any-good-(still-running)-Furry-webcomics


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jan 30, 2012)

Housepets! is an OKâ€‹ comic, best thing about it is it updates regularly and on time.


----------



## Kitutal (Jan 31, 2012)

These are actually pretty good, thanks, restored some of my faith in the community. 
I did look through that other thread, but mostly all I could find were the sorts of comics that tell a quick little joke on each page rather than a proper story. Guess I didn't look long enough.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 31, 2012)

Although this isnt necessarily a furry comic it is a good one none of the less..

http://www.bittersweetcandybowl.com/


----------



## Zydala (Jan 31, 2012)

Kitutal said:


> These are actually pretty good, thanks, restored some of my faith in the community.
> I did look through that other thread, but mostly all I could find were the sorts of comics that tell a quick little joke on each page rather than a proper story. Guess I didn't look long enough.



No it's cool, most of the ones on that list ARE gag-a-day strips... but there are still some okay ones around. Just try exploring the threads a bit :]


----------



## webkilla (Feb 2, 2012)

http://www.poisonedminds.com/

This one has been going for years - and has a very cool setting and some fun characters


----------



## eljonfelarca (Feb 4, 2012)

I've been reading one lately..It's "JACK"
I find it sad and quite creepy at times..But all and all, I give it a 9/10


----------



## webkilla (Feb 7, 2012)

eljonfelarca said:


> I've been reading one lately..It's "JACK"
> I find it sad and quite creepy at times..But all and all, I give it a 9/10



dont forget to link to it.

JACK, the webcomic about the reaperman as a furry bunny: http://pholph.com/


----------



## santiago033 (Feb 7, 2012)

Slightly damned is a very fun read. Theres also "what nonsense" and "plus1". You can also check my own, Closed Gate.


----------



## chickentech (Feb 8, 2012)

I must say one of my favorite is Dreamkeepers. They have a weekly web comic but have also published several graphic novels. One of them they've made freely available here http://graphicly.com/vivid-publishing/dreamkeepers/v1-regular. You should give it a check or do a google search for their main page to check out the webcomic.


----------



## CampionL (Apr 4, 2012)

furryexperience.smackjeeves.com has been quite solid lately, and while it is slightly based on, and takes jabs at, the artist's local religion, it does so without malice or being preachy.

Zorphbert and Fred ( www.zfcomics.com ) is a gag-a-day style, but it DOES have a plot.

Another, while non-furry, that is quite awesome, is Lilith Dark ( www.lilithdark.com ).

Also, if Santiago can plug his, I might as well plug mine: www.foresthillcomic.org. It's still young, am I'm just now getting into the meat of the first plot arc.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Apr 5, 2012)

You could check out The Roomies. It just started last month.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 5, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> You could check out The Roomies. It just started last month.



For the love of God, do not chekc out the Roomies. It's the comic equivalent of James Cameron rereleasing Aliens with all the guns replaced with walkie-talkies.


----------

